# Cook at table sizzling plates?



## snake_von_trout (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey there,

I recently went to a brazilian bar and was served 400gm of raw rump steak on a cast iron sizzling plate with a wood base. It was so good i thought, i have to have one of these at home...

so i went to try and find one, yet, all i have found are relatively thin 2-3mm cast iron sizzling plates that will at most keep a steak warm, certainly not cook it.

can anyone point me in the right direction? this thing was a little smaller in diameter than a dinner plate and seemed to be more than 6mm in thickness housed on top of a wood cradle...

is there perhaps a place on the web that specializes in these things?

cheers if anyone can help...


----------



## renhoek (Jun 24, 2008)

Sizzle platters come in different shapes and sizes and some are more fancy that others.

One place I suggest is an asian grocery store...they tend to sell the ones with the fancy wooden handles.

Catering suppliers, like Chef's Warehouse, have the dinnerplate-style platters with removeable handle and wooden base

http://www.chefswarehouse.net.au//cg...ifunction=form


----------



## snake_von_trout (Jun 30, 2008)

i'll try the asian grocery...

though the chefswarehouse one's look about as thin as the harris scarfe ones we have here which dont look like they could cook a steak from go to woe once removed from their heat source... 

maybe im wrong, i'll have to go buy a cheapie and test it out... but im sure what i ate off at the restaraunt was much thicker than this...


----------

